

Samsung next-generation smartwatch will support a wider flexible display - anigbrowl
http://www.patentlymobile.com/2015/04/samsung-slowly-advances-their-next-gen-smartwatch-that-will-support-a-much-wider-flexible-display.html

======
anigbrowl
Another source suggested product launches as soon as 2016.

